# Sew MCH Fehler Drehgeber



## Gerald-Z (19 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich bin der Gerald und ich habe ein unlösbares Problem. Bin leider nur ein Hobby Elektriker und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe mir einen Zahnstangenaufzug gekauft und möchte diesen mit einem Sew Umrichter Steuern.
Der Umrichter ist ein MCH41A0055-5A3-00.

Steuerung über Analoge Eingänge. 
Motor links/rechts, Drehzahl 0-10v über Poti und ansteuerung einer mechanischen Bremse.
Das ist alles was ich möchte.
Den extra eingebauten Schnickschnack macht mir etwas Sorgen.

Der Umrichter ist gebraucht. Der angezeigte Fehler 14  ist ein Geberfehler.
Das Bedienelemente zur Programmierung ist vorhanden. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Geber zu deaktivieren. 
Werkseinstellungen hat irgendwie nichts gebracht. 

Gruß Gerald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Geber zu deaktivieren.
> Werkseinstellungen hat irgendwie nichts gebracht.


Kann dieser Umrichter überhaupt geberlos betrieben werden?

Nichts desto trotz wäre der erste Schritt die Erstinbetriebnahme ( per DBG11B oder per Movitools ).
Dabei ist folgender Hinweis zu beachten:


----------



## koderko (20 Juni 2022)

Hallo Gerald,

unlösbar ist dein Problem nicht. Ich kenne den MCH41 nicht, aber beim Movidrive gibt es die Parameter 504/505 Geberüberwachung. Die müssen abgeschaltet sein, damit der Umrichter den F14 nicht schmeißt.
Bitte aber wie @DeltaMikeAir erwähnt hat, die Motor-Inbetriebnahme durchführen. Welchen Motor hast du denn angeschlossen bzw. welche Betriebsart möchtest du denn fahren?
Anschließend wird der Umrichter eigentlich schon mit den korrekten Grundparametern laufen, d.h. wenn du bei der IBN angibst, dass du keinen Geber verwendest, wird auch die entsprechende Überwachung deaktiviert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

koderko schrieb:


> Ich kenne den MCH41 nicht, aber beim Movidrive gibt es die Parameter 504/505 Geberüberwachung.


Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch des Umrichtertypes:


----------



## maxder2te (20 Juni 2022)

MCH41 ist im Kern (im Gegensatz zu MCF, MCV und MCS) mehr Movidrive B als Movidrive A und für alle Regelverfahren geeignet. Man kann Asynchron- und Synchronmotoren damit betreiben, asynchrone Motoren auch ohne Geber.
Die Inbetriebnahme solltest du unbedingt mit SEW Movitools machen - bei der Inbetriebnahme mit dem Display stößt du an Grenzen.

Kannst du ein Typenschild des Motors hier einstellen und eine Skizze deines Schaltplans?



Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Der Umrichter ist gebraucht. Der angezeigte Fehler 14  ist ein Geberfehler.


Die Dinge wurden typischerweise als Servoantriebe ingesetzt, da ist klar dass ein Geber in der Konfiguration drinnen ist.



Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Geber zu deaktivieren.


P504 (wie erwähnt) und bei der Inbetriebnahme muss das Steuerverfahren (Betriebsart) U/f, VFC oder VFC & Hubwerk ausgewählt werden.

Eine "Inbetriebnahme" musst du jedenfalls machen - nur mit dem Verstellen von ein paar Parametern kommst du bei SEW nicht weit.


----------



## escride1 (20 Juni 2022)

Ich mag mich irren, aber:
Wenn P504 die Überwachung ausschaltet, wäre es dann nicht besser generell erstmal den Umrichter auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen?

Denn meines Wissens nach muss P504 nach Inbetriebnahme erst noch aktiviert werden, d.H. wenn er jetzt aktiviert ist, dann ist da möglicherweise noch irgendwas anderes verstellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> wäre es dann nicht besser...


Besser bzw. sowieso notwendig wäre es, eine Erstinbetriebnahme durchzuführen. Er muss ja auch Motordaten usw. eingeben...


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> wäre es dann nicht besser generell erstmal den Umrichter auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen?


Angeblich schon gemacht.
WEnn das funktioniert hätte, wäre IMO der Drehgeber schon raus.

Ich wäre auch für "Alles auf Anfang".


----------



## Gerald-Z (20 Juni 2022)

Vielen dank für eure Unterstützung.
Ich habe jetzt eine Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt.
Die genauen Daten vom Motor kenne ich leider noch nicht. Dazu muss ich erst einige Bleche demontieren um zum Typenschild zu kommen.
Jedenfalls hat der Motor 3kw 400v 3ph und zwischen 4 - 6 Pole.
Ich möchte erstmal das sich der Motor dreht.

Betriebsart: VFC1
Motor-Typ habe ich FREMDMOTOR ausgewählt.
504 ist Aus bzw ist schon auf Aus gewesen.
505 Aus
500 Aus
502 Aus
Ich habe ein Foto vom Reset Vorgang gemacht. Es wird etwas von 24 Volt angezeigt?

Das Led Run leuchter immer Grün
Status Led Rot
Bus-F Led Rot

Denn Fehler 14 kann ich nicht löschen.
Was kann die Ursache sein?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt.


Wie hast du dies gemacht? Movitools?


----------



## escride1 (20 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Foto vom Reset Vorgang gemacht. Es wird etwas von 24 Volt angezeigt?


Liegen am Umrichter alle 3 Phasen an?


----------



## Gerald-Z (20 Juni 2022)

Ich habe das mit dem Bedienteil gemacht. Leider habe ich kein usb11a.

In der Beschreibung steht auch was von rs232 mit D-Sub und PC Verbindung. Das sollte doch funktionieren?


----------



## Gerald-Z (20 Juni 2022)

Ja es liegen alle 3 Phasen an. Am Steuerkopf ist nichts angeschlossen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine Hilfsspannung von 24v benötigt wird?
X12:  Vi24 = + und DGND = -


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Am Steuerkopf ist nichts angeschlossen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine Hilfsspannung von 24v benötigt wird?


Da muss sicherlich diverses angeklemmt werden. Infos dazu gibt es im Handbuch.


----------



## escride1 (20 Juni 2022)

Du hast einen MCH wie Du schreibst. Wenn ich mal auf die Bezeichnung achte dann denke ich wird das ohne den Geber nichts werden, zumindest sieht das für mich so aus:




Hat da jemand eine andere Sichtweise zu?


----------



## Gerald-Z (21 Juni 2022)

Ich hätte Sew Eurodrive eine Mail gesendet. Aber bis jetzt keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich hätte Sew Eurodrive eine Mail gesendet. Aber bis jetzt keine Antwort bekommen.


Und, gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## MFreiberger (24 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und, gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?


kann ja nicht:


Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich *hätte *Sew Eurodrive eine Mail gesendet. Aber bis jetzt keine Antwort bekommen.


Vielleicht *hätte *er eine Antwort bekommen, wenn er die Absicht, eine Mail zu senden, in die Tat umgesetzt *hätte*. 

Das wollte ich nach Gerald's Post schon schreiben, aber Dein Nachfragen hat mich dazu gebracht, dass ich es mir nicht verkneifen konnte.

VG

Mario


----------



## Heinileini (24 Juni 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Vielleicht *hätte *er eine Antwort bekommen, wenn er die Absicht, eine Mail zu senden, in die Tat umgesetzt *hätte*.


Und ich habe mir schon mühsam verkniffen, nachzufragen, unter welchen Umständen er ein eMail gesendet hätte ...

Hätte, hätte, TÜV-Plakette ... oder wie sagt man?


----------



## Plan_B (24 Juni 2022)

Ich würde jetzt den positiven Fall annehmen:
Da keine Rückmeldung kommt, wird sich der Fehler nach einer FU-IBN-Prozedur erledigt haben.
Alternativ wurde die Nichteignung des Geräts festgestellt und aufgegeben.


----------



## Gerald-Z (24 Juni 2022)

Sorry hab's erst jetzt gelesen. 
Naja was soll ich sagen. Eine Antwort ist gekommen. Hinbekommen habe ich es nicht. Eventuell ist auch der Umrichter defekt oder ich bin nicht in der Lage es umzusetzen.


----------



## Gerald-Z (24 Juni 2022)

Die Antwort möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Hallo,
da kommt es darauf an welcher Motor bzw. welche Betriebsart im Moment verwendet wird.

Im P700 wird diese festgelegt. Wenn es ein Asynchronmotor mit VFC n-Regelung betrieben wird, dann kann man auf VFC (1) wechseln, die ohne Geberrückführung arbeitet. Möglicherweise ist danach eine erneute Motorinbetriebnahme nötig.


Wenn ein Servomotor betrieben wird gibt es keine Möglichkeit diesen ohne Geber zu betreiben, wenn ein Asynchronmotor in der Betriebsart CFC betrieben wird, gibt es auch nur die Möglichkeit auf VFC 1 zu wechseln, es ist aber möglich, dass sich der Antrieb dann anders verhält.


Genauere Angaben finden Sie auch in unserem Systemhandbuch zu diesem Gerät:

https://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf_u/11493402.pdf



Auf Seite 145 ist der P700 beschrieben, ab Seite 171 sind die Betriebsarten näher beschrieben.

Ab Seite 330 ist die Motorinbetriebnahme mit Hilfe eines DBG11B beschrieben.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
*Ing. Alexander Umschaden*


----------



## escride1 (24 Juni 2022)

Na, da ist Dein Vorhaben ja dann doch möglich und nur die Typenbezeichnung ist etwas irreführend.

Die durchzuführenden Schritte sind dann auch nicht so schwer, daher könnte man nun ja doch mit dem Wissen wie die Grundeinstellung auszusehen hat darüber sprechen wie man es Dir an die Hand bringt das es funktioniert, bzw. wo überhaupt das Problem ist.

Oder willst Du das nun alles abblasen?


----------



## Gerald-Z (24 Juni 2022)

Ich hab die Betriebsart VFC1 richtig eingestellt gehabt. Werkseinstellungen danach alles wieder in Betrieb genommen. Der Fehler ging nicht weg.
Ich hatte nicht mehr viel Zeit zum zurücksenden. Daher aufgegeben zurückgesendet und einen anderen gekauft. 
Ist heute angekommen Sew MCLTEB0022-5A3-4-00.
Hat alle Funktionen die ich benötige und ist kompakt gebaut. Sehr einfach zu konfigurieren. Ich denke mit 2,2 kW Fu und einem 3kw Motor grenzwertig. Mit 150% Überlast dürfte es sich gerade so ausgehen. 

Was meint ihre?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich denke mit 2,2 kW Fu und einem 3kw Motor grenzwertig. Mit 150% Überlast dürfte es sich gerade so ausgehen.
> 
> Was meint ihre?


Dazu müsste man erst einmal wissen, wie hoch die tatsächliche Last ist im Betrieb... Alles andere wäre Spekulation. Könnte ja auch sein das ein 1KW Motor gereicht hätte...


----------



## Gerald-Z (24 Juni 2022)

Ja das ist etwas schwierig. 
Es ist ein Hek GTP 500 Aufzug der in meiner Werkstatt eingebaut wird um ins Lager in den ersten Stock zu kommen. Denn Aufzug werde ich etwas umbauen und modernisieren. Original mit einer Hubgeschwindigkeit. Sollte in Zukunft etwas schneller und konvortabler anfahren und abbremsen. Der Aufzug ist für 500kg zugelassen. Die Überlast wird über eine Feder am Antrieb mit einem Schalter überwacht. Ob bei 500kg wirklich 3kw Gebraucht werden bezweifele ich etwas. 
Es sollte bei Überlast nicht der Motor den Geist aufgeben sondern die Überlasteinrichtung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2022)

Dann viel Erfolg, ich möchte mich ab hier jetzt raushalten. Ein Personenaufzugsumbau bei so wenig elektrischer Erfahrung halte ich eher für bedenklich. Du schreibst ja selbst, du bist Hobby Elektriker.


----------



## escride1 (24 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Original mit einer Hubgeschwindigkeit. Sollte in Zukunft etwas schneller und konvortabler anfahren und abbremsen


Hier wirst Du auf Probleme stoßen. Vereinfacht geschrieben:
Ein einfacher Fassadenaufzug fährt mit nur einer Geschwindigkeit an um das Drehmoment auch zu halten wenn die Bremse gelöst wird. Es ist ein ruckartiges anfahren weil "im richtigen Moment" die Bremsung gelöst werden muss. Dafür ist ein kräftiger Motor nötig. Die 3kW sind also berechtigt, ich kenne Modelle mit 5,5kW und mehr, halte aber von diesem Verfahren nicht viel.

Du willst nun langsames anfahren/abbremsen, wobei das Drehmoment dann aufgrund der 0-10V per Potisteuerung nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten wird. Da der Umrichter nicht mitbekommen kann was der Motor tut wird er das Gewicht bei gelöster Bremse nicht mehr halten. Der Umrichter muss also die Funktion Heben beherrschen und entsprechend sollte man tatsächlich dann auch einen Geber nutzen. Die Ansteuerung mittels 0-10V ist ähnlich zu sehen wie einem Anfahren am Berg, nur das der Fahrer (Umrichter) nicht weiß das er bereits rückwärts rollt.

Sorry, aber ich muss mich da @DeltaMikeAir anschließen und rate Dir dazu einen Fachmann beizuholen der zumindest mit Dir die wichtigsten Punkte besprechen kann und Dich anleitet.


----------



## Gerald-Z (24 Juni 2022)

Naja es handelt sich um einen sehr einfachen Aufzug ohne Etagenhalt. Praktisch eine Totmannschalter.  Es wird keine weitere Steuerung benötigt. Anhaltspunkt bietet die originale Steuerung. Zwei Rolltaster oben und zwei unten. 
Der erste reduziert die Fahrgeschwindigkeit kurz vor Endstation. Der zweite gibt den Stop Befehl. 
Dazu noch Sicherheitsschalter für die Türen.  Der die Türen Automatische verriegelt und die Fahrt freigibt. 
Das ist doch nicht so schwierig. 
Einen Bremswiderstand möchte ich noch einbauen um die mechanische Bremse etwas zu entlasten. 
Zur Sicherheit gibt es eine mechanische Fangvorichtung. Die bei Übergeschwindigkeit Automat auslöst.


----------



## Plan_B (24 Juni 2022)

Mal ne Frage am Rande:
Das Du Hobbyelektriker bist, ist nicht schlimm.
Ist die Werkstatt und das Lager auch Hobby?
Wenn nicht, verbietet sich das Vorhaben ohnehin.


----------



## escride1 (24 Juni 2022)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, rechtfertigen oder so musst Du Dich nicht. Nicht hier.



Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Einen Bremswiderstand möchte ich noch einbauen um die mechanische Bremse etwas zu entlasten.


Genau da aber ist das Problem. Du verstehst leider nicht was das eine oder andere ist, weißt also gar nicht auf was alles zu achten ist.

Der Bremswiderstand an einem Umrichter dient dazu die beim Herunterfahren durch Schwerkraft entstehende elektrische Energie in Hitze umzuwandeln und somit die Spannung die sonst am Umrichter anliegen würde zu verringern um die Zerstörung des Umrichters zu vermeiden. 

Die mechanische Bremse bei einem Asynchronmotor, zumindest das was man unter "Bremse" bei einem Motor versteht, schützt davor das es keine Bewegung gibt die man nicht erwartet, ist aber keinesfalls dazu gedacht durchgehend bei einer Fahrt die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern.

Daher kann ich weiterhin nur dazu raten Dir zu dem Vorhaben die entsprechend qualifizierte Fachkraft hinzuzuziehen.
Ich wünsche Dir für Dein Vorhaben Gutes Gelingen und hoffe das nichts passiert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Einen Bremswiderstand möchte ich noch einbauen um die mechanische Bremse etwas zu entlasten.


Der Satz sagt schon viel aus 
Du hast keine Ahnung von der Materie


----------



## Gerald-Z (25 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Satz sagt schon viel aus



Und du kennst dich noch weniger aus. 😀
Original geht der Motor aus und die mechanische Bremse rein. Das ist die hochkomplexe Steuerung. Machen übrigens fast alle Hersteller von Bauaufzügen so. Nur der Boecker hat einen Fu eingebaut ohne Drehgeber.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Und du kennst dich noch weniger aus. 😀
> Original geht der Motor aus und die mechanische Bremse rein. Das ist die hochkomplexe Steuerung. Machen übrigens fast alle Hersteller von Bauaufzügen so. Nur der Boecker hat einen Fu eingebaut ohne Drehgeber.


Naja was manchmal nach aussen hin einfach aussieht, ist es halt im Detail nicht.

Wenn der Aufzug keinen Gewichtsausgleich hat, dann hast du zwischen Heben und Senken komplett andere Lastmomente.
Die 3kW Motorleistung haben wenig mit den 500kg Last zu tun. Schau dir mal die Drehmomentkennlinie von Asynchronmotoren an.
Bei niedriger Drehzahl ist kaum Momemt vorhanden. Wenn die Bremse öffnet, muss der Motor die Last halten und beschleunigen können.
Beim Senken geht der Motor in den generatorischen Betrieb. Der Umrichter muss die Energie irgendwie loswerden. Bremswiderstand ist sehr wahrscheinlich erforderlich. Allerdings wird die Bremsleistung vom Brems-Chopper im FU bestimmt. Üblicherweise legt man bei Vertikalbewegungen aufgrund von Beschleunigen und Bremsen den FU größer aus als den Motor. So hab ich's zumindest die letzten 30 Jahre gemacht. Aber man kann ja auch 30 Jahre was falsch machen  
Da du wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Lasten hast, aber keinen Geber, solltest du nicht U/f-Betrieb sondern Vector-Control verwenden. Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung, was die einfachen SEW-Umrichter da können. Wir verbauen die nicht. 

Wirf auf jedenfall mal einen Blick auf die Daten der Bremse.
Es gibt da eine nicht ganz unwichtige Unterscheidung zwischen Halte- und Betriebsbremse.

So jetzt hab ich genügend Senf dazu gegeben, ich kenn mich nämlich auch nicht mehr aus als @DeltaMikeAir


----------



## Gerald-Z (25 Juni 2022)

Ich hätte den Fu auch lieber etwas überdimensioniert. Leider ist der Gebrauchtmarkt kein Wunschkonzert. Einen 4kw der mit Asynchronmotor zurechtkommt und das zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Das ist leider nicht ganz so einfach.
Deshalb habe ich auch gefragt ob ein Fu mit 2,2kw überhaupt eine Chance hat.  

Was man auch bedenken sollte. Das der Aufzug mit 12m/min kein Schnellzug ist. Eher eine Schnecke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Und du kennst dich noch weniger aus. 😀


Dann erkläre doch mal, wie der Bremswiderstände die mechanische Bremse entlastet.


Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Einen Bremswiderstand möchte ich noch einbauen um die mechanische Bremse etwas zu entlasten.






> Original geht der Motor aus und die mechanische Bremse rein. Das ist die hochkomplexe Steuerung. Machen übrigens fast alle Hersteller von Bauaufzügen so.


Das hat ja auch niemand angezweifelt. Nur deine Angaben sind völlig anders und deine Aussagen unplausibel.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Was man auch bedenken sollte. Das der Aufzug mit 12m/min kein Schnellzug ist. Eher eine Schnecke.


Bei 3kW und 500kg Last ist das keine Schnecke.
Eine höhere Geschwindigkeit hätte mich überrascht.
Die Übersetzung hat Einfluss auf Beschleunigen und Bremsen


----------



## Plan_B (25 Juni 2022)

Eine Unterdimensiinierung des FU und der Poker auf den zeitlich eng begrenzten Überlastfaktor halte ich im Safetybereich, in dem wir uns hier zweifelsohne befinden, für völlig indiskutabel.

Ich hab jetzt die 3kW, 12m/min und 500kg noch nicht ausgerechnet.
@Gerald-Z hat es bestimmt.


----------



## Heinileini (25 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Das der Aufzug mit 12m/min kein Schnellzug ist. Eher eine Schnecke.


Ist er eine Schnecke oder gibt's im Getriebe eine Schnecke? Letztere würde durch die SelbstHemmung die Problematik schon erheblich mindern.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Eine Unterdimensiinierung des FU und der Poker auf den zeitlich eng begrenzten Überlastfaktor halte ich im Safetybereich, in dem wir uns hier zweifelsohne befinden, für völlig indiskutabel.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt die 3kW, 12m/min und 500kg noch nicht ausgerechnet.
> @Gerald-Z hat es bestimmt.


Solange er den Aufzug nur privat und selbst nutzt, ist's doch kein Thema.
Hobbybastler haben doch Narrenfreiheit  😜

Unterdimensionierung rund 30% unter Motornennleistung ist "interessant".
Besonders im Hinblick auf die Bremsleistung.

Wie gut sind eigentlich die aktuellen SEW-Einfachumrichter in der Zwischenzeit?
Früher waren sie nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Gerald-Z (25 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist er eine Schnecke oder gibt's im Getriebe eine Schnecke?



Die Schnecke ist überall. 😀 Im Getriebe ist diese aber aufgrund der Übersetzung nur bedingt selbsthemend. Ja und langsam wie eine Schnecke.
Der Versuch wird's zeigen.
Die Bremszeit vom Fu wird aber nicht sehr lange sein. max 2 sec. Danach greift die mechanische Bremsen. Es geht mir nur um das ruckartige anfahren.


----------



## Plan_B (25 Juni 2022)

Überschlägig reicht 1kW ( ohne Wirkungsgrade). Das könnte also rein von der verfügbaren Umrichterleistung funzen.
Die Bremsleistung dürfte nur abwärts gebraucht werden. Für die gesmte Strecke.
Achtung, DC Überspannung schaltet für gewöhnlich auf Motorfreilauf.


----------



## Gerald-Z (25 Juni 2022)

Das heißt der Motor muss die ganze Zeit vom Fu gebremst werden. Ohne Fu wird der Motor vom Stromnetz auf konstanter Drehzahl gehalten? 
Welch Rolle spielt in diesem Fall der angeschlossen Bremswiderstand?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Die Bremszeit vom Fu wird aber nicht sehr lange sein. max 2 sec. Danach greift die mechanische Bremsen. Es geht mir nur um das ruckartige anfahren.



Das siehst du komplett falsch.
Beim Senken geht der Motor in generatorischen Betrieb.
Und das bedeutet, dass der Umrichter die vom Motor erzeugte Energie abführen muss.
Da die einfachen SEW-Umrichter - meines Wissens - nicht rückspeisefähig sind, muss die Energie im Bremswiderstand verheizt werden.
Das Bremsen vor den Entlagen kommt dann noch oben drauf.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Welch Rolle spielt in diesem Fall der angeschlossen Bremswiderstand?



Der Bremswiderstand muss genügend Leistung haben.
Thermokontakt im Widerstand schadet da auch nicht.


----------



## Plan_B (25 Juni 2022)

Und überlegen, was der Thermokontakt bewirken soll. Ein Abschalten des Umrichters zwischen den Etagen ist blöd. Vor allem, wenn man alleine ist und einem keiner aus der misslichen Lage helfen kann.
Natürlich sollte die sonstigen Bremsfunktionen unabhängig funktionieren, sonst beschleunigt sich die Abwärtsbewegung ab dem Moment.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und überlegen, was der Thermokontakt bewirken soll. Ein Abschalten des Umrichters zwischen den Etagen ist blöd. Vor allem, wenn man alleine ist und einem keiner aus der misslichen Lage helfen kann.
> Natürlich sollte die sonstigen Bremsfunktionen unabhängig funktionieren, sonst beschleunigt sich die Abwärtsbewegung ab dem Moment.



Unabhängige Bremssteuerung würde ja sowas wie Safety-Funktionen (SLS, SBS, SBT) erfordern.
Gibt's aber alles nicht.
Soweit ich diese Bauaufzüge kenne, haben die aber einen Zustimmtaster.
Könnte für den Fall auch genügen.
Irgendeine mechanische Notabstiegsfunktion gibt's wohl auch.


----------



## Gerald-Z (25 Juni 2022)

Jetzt habt ihr mich aber schon etwas verunsichert.

Mann kann zb bei einem Stromausfall die Bremse mit einem Hebel manuell Lösen. Die Bremse darf aber nur in kurzen Interfallen geöffnet werden. Sonst wird man zu schnell und die Fangeinrichtung löst aus. 
Bevor ich jetzt noch einen kaufe.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Typ: MC07A040-5A3-4-10


----------



## Gerald-Z (25 Juni 2022)

Eventuell eine SEW MDX60A0030-5A3-4-00
Für den MDX60A konnte ich keine Anleitung finden.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2022)

Vorsicht bei alten gebrauchten Umrichtern.
Wenn die Teile lange rumlagen, müssen die formiert werden.
MDX60A ist uralt.


----------



## Gerald-Z (26 Juni 2022)

Oke dann scheidet der MDX60A schon einmal aus. Ist der MDX60B eine neuere Version?


----------



## Gerald-Z (26 Juni 2022)

Ich habe mich für den MC07A040-5A3-4-10 entschieden.
Die 4kw sollten doch reichen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für den MC07A040-5A3-4-10 entschieden.
> Die 4kw sollten doch reichen?


Das ist auch eine alte Gurke, SEW ist zwei Geräte Genarationen weiter. 
Die Geräte die du ausgesucht hast haben eigentlich ihre Lebensdauer 
überschritten und können jeden Tag das zeitliche segnen.


----------



## Gerald-Z (26 Juni 2022)

Naja ich habe jetzt auf der sew Webseite gestöbert. 
Auf eb@y habe ich einen 
MC07B0030-5A3-4-00 gefunden.
Diese Version wird von Sew noch verkauft.
Der hätte 3kw genau wie der Motor. 

Der Preis währe auch ok.


----------



## Gerald-Z (27 Juni 2022)

Was mich etwas stutzig macht. 
Das Bedienteil ist dabei. Aber wie sieht das mit den Klemmen aus. Haben alle MC07B Anschlussklemmen für Poti Schalter links/rechts, ansteuerung Bremse?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Haben alle MC07B Anschlussklemmen für Poti Schalter links/rechts, ansteuerung Bremse?


RTFM


----------



## Gerald-Z (27 Juni 2022)

Was heißt RTFM?


----------



## Gleichstromer (27 Juni 2022)

Erklärung zu RTFM


----------



## Gerald-Z (27 Juni 2022)

Danke für die präzise Antwort.


----------



## Gerald-Z (27 Juni 2022)

Ich wollte nur wissen ob jeder MC07B egal welches Modul drauf ist diese Anschlussklemmen hat. 
Die Anleitung habe ich bereits mehrmals gelesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2022)

Gerald-Z schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen ob jeder MC07B egal welches Modul drauf ist diese Anschlussklemmen hat.


Ja, sind alle gleich.


----------



## Gerald-Z (9 Juli 2022)

Ich möchte euch das Ende der Geschichte nicht vorenthalten.
Es ist jetzt ein Sew Mc07B0030-5A3-00 mit Bw168 Bremswiderstand geworden.
Die Geschwindigkeit wird über einen Rollschalter und zwei Fest-Sollwert geregelt.
So wird die Geschwindigkeit ca 20cm vor dem Endschalter gedrosselt. Bis der Endschalter dann abschaltet.
Test mit ca 200kg wahren erfolgreich. 
Der Test mit 500kg steht noch aus. Muss erst noch genügend Bier kaltstellen damit genügend Läute kommen. 

Gruß Gerald


----------

